# Tent Cot



## whitetaco02 (Jul 5, 2010)

Anybody here use or know of anyone that uses a tent cot?  I am thinking of getting one.  Pros/Cons?  Thanks


----------



## Richard P (Jul 5, 2010)

I have the kind that uses an inflatable air matress. It is a bit bulky to pack and carry but a duffel bag solves that. It keeps you off the ground (and pineburrs, rocks, etc). And the matress offers good insulation. It wouldnt be for a backpacking trip, but if you are camping near your vehicle you'll appreciate it.  Dont forget the 12v air pump.


----------



## mattp (Jul 20, 2010)

I use army style cots; love um!!!! Takes a big tent though.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 20, 2010)

I use one...I am a large guy and have one of the big guy cots from Cabella's..I like the cot as it stores easily and it has a piece for storage when you are sleeping ( alot of room great for your glasses or other quickly needed items)...I like being off the ground a little bit and this actually is comfortable to get in and out of....Major con is the space required,but I usually camp in my tent alone so it is not an issue...


----------



## fishingtiger (Jul 20, 2010)

I got the REI Comfort Cot  last fall and really like it. I put my thermarest air mattress on top of it and it is quite comfy and warm.


----------



## trckdrvr (Jul 20, 2010)

Bought the Wal-mart cot and it didnt make it through 1 night....

Aluminum frame,piece of Chineese junk.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jul 20, 2010)

The army-style cots are the only way to go. Get a large one if you can. They are great for tent camping or an extra bunk. When you take into acccount that your gear stores underneath, they really don't take up any room.


----------



## dutchman (Jul 20, 2010)

I use a BIG Slumber Jack cot. I sleep as well on it as I do in my bed at home.


----------



## 2011GADawg (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought an army style cot at a tool show (the ones that sell crappy tools) at the hassan temple in albany about 3 years ago for 20 bucks I have used the heck out of it, the carrying bag zipper is broke, and it has a little tear in the material but i could sew that up if i wasnt lazy but its the best 20 bucks ive ever spent


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cabelas is having a pretty good sale on their tent cot!!

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...abelas/en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23


----------



## ben300win (Aug 3, 2010)

Think alot of people were missing the idea on a ALL IN ONE TENT AND COT COMBO. I saw a guy that used one in Colorado last year. I bet he froze his butt off in it since it was about 25 degrees and the wind was blowing about 40 MPH. Seems like there would be little room in it to store your stuff or even put a little heater. Looks like great idea if you are hunting or camping in decent weather and want an all in one.


----------



## BowArrow (Aug 19, 2010)

If you are off the ground, you will freeze in cold weather. That is the reason bridges ice over when the temperature gets below 32 degrees.


----------



## ChiJoe (Oct 13, 2010)

*Not if,*



BowArrow said:


> If you are off the ground, you will freeze in cold weather. That is the reason bridges ice over when the temperature gets below 32 degrees.



ya have a good sleeping bag 
I've slept out @ 20 degree nights and been fine.
My cot is a cheapo from walmart too. no problems!


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2010)

A hammock is still a better way to go.


----------

